# enregistrer sur clé usb



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2020)

bonjour,

apres avoir installé windows , je peux désormais en profiter.
Seulement, lorsque je veux enregistrer une image sur ma clé usb, je ne peux pas, j ai le message suivant:
"vous devez disposer des droits administateur pour copier des éléments dans ce dossier."
je sèche un peu...


----------



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2020)

je viens d'essayer avec une autre clé, cela fonctionne...
dois-je en déduire que cela vient de la clé? problème de format?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> je viens d'essayer avec une autre clé, cela fonctionne...
> dois-je en déduire que cela vient de la clé? problème de format?


Un peu de bon sens, quels sont les formats des clés USB ? Par défaut, sous macOS, le format NTFS de Windows sera bien lu, mais macOS ne saura pas écrire des données dessus sans un logiciel tiers et il vaut mieux toujours choisir Table de partition GUID.

Donc sous macOS, il vaut mieux faire le formatage d'un support USB dans le format MS-DOS (FAT32) qui a un inconvénient qui est de ne pas pouvoir copier un fichier qui fait une taille de plus de 4 Go. Le formatage en exFAT n'a aucune limite de taille et me parait le format non pas idéal, mais le plus utile, il sera lisible/inscriptible sous Windows et macOS sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## JChris64 (11 Novembre 2020)

merci
d'apres les infos ,la clé  que je peux lire ,est en FAT 32.
l'autre est en mac Os étendu


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

JChris64 a dit:


> l'autre est en mac Os étendu


Alors tu auras compris d'où venait le problème en relisant ma réponse #3.


----------

